

Paper: No Evidence That ISPs Policing Copyright Actually Does Anything - jval
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2322516

======
ruytlm
Lies, it does something - it pisses off the end user.

God only knows why the business model involves doing your best to annoy the
person you want giving you money.

